# What fair is fair! The best rating for non-tipping riders stays at a 3-star (Fair).



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Trouble Getting An Uber Ride? Drivers Might Think You're A Jerk (2/18/2015)
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...n-uber-ride-drivers-might-think-youre-a-jerk/

I will rate riders in this way:

5 Star --- Excellent --- Behave, Tip $5 or 50%
4 Star --- Good --- Behave, Tip but not up to the above standard
3 Star --- Fair --- Behave, No Tip, Riders load/unload luggage by themselves
2 Star --- Bad --- Behave, No Tip for Driver's Loading/Unloading for their luggage (or, smelly, $4-ride and so on.)
1 Star --- Worse --- All other situations

What fair is fair! No Tip, No Service. The best rating for non-tipping riders stays at a 3-star (Fair). If you rate non-tipping riders a 4 or 5 stars, you simply humiliate yourself in three aspects:

1 You support, agree and abide by Uber's Non-Tipping Policy.
2 You are satisfied with these non-tipping riders.
3 You are cheap and worthless than a tip.

*FAIR is not a bad word*, is it? This is a free country. You have a free will to rate riders and take the consequences, Uber drivers!

You rate the non-tipping riders a 4-star or a 5-star which means you are happy with them. Why do they need to tip you?! For all non-tipping customers, the best rate they deserve is 3-star (Fair). When they notice their rate is dropping, they will learn to tip so as to improve their rate.

The highest rating for a "smelly" non-tipping riders is 2-star.

Definition of "*Smelly*": (CACS, California Aqueduct Control System)

*Cigarette*
*Alcohol
Curry
Sweaty*

*$4-ride* and *non-tipping *riders worth a *2-star* and no more.

Riders and Uber employees (not drivers) do not like to see this post. Many drivers *accept all requests* but leave the riders (*rating below 4.6*) waiting forever until the riders cancelled the request by themselves.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I am not that strict since tips aren't even expected.
5 star: Correct address, put in address or at least give great directions as I am driving, nothing wrong
4 star: one of the above would get this and smoking while I pull up means their breath is going to stink up the inside of my car. Asking to smoke in my car will also get you a 4
3 star: 2 of the above or add rude, isn't out within a decent amount of time (3 minutes tops), isn't at location when I am there, touches my radio without asking, leaves a mess in my car
2 star: Blames me for problems out of my control, brings alcohol into my car, smokes in my car
1 star: Gets sick in my car, hits me or can get me in trouble

If someone tips me, that normally gets them a bonus star. 4s become 5s and it has happened many times like they know they need to buy off the driver. Only time I might give a 4 star to a normal 5 star is if I am asked to do something with luggage or needs an item to go into the trunk and then doesn't give a tip.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> I will rate riders in this way:
> 
> 5 Star --- Excellent --- Behave, Tip $5 or 50%
> 4 Star --- Good --- Behave, Tip but not up to the above standard
> ...


If you really want to Uber that badly then to down rate your pax will only serve as notice to Uber that you have a bad pax attitude and alert them that they should cancel you out. It will also draw down their consumer base by having pissed off pax.

If you guys really wanted to help yerselves you'd just stop driving. 90 cents a mile? seriously? wtf do you care about pax ratings when they aren't paying you squat anyway?

I rate everybody a 5 unless they totally **** up. Then they get a 1. Easier to get the worst ones downgraded first, fast and foremost as a service to all drivers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> I will rate riders in this way:
> 
> 5 Star --- Excellent --- Behave, Tip $5 or 50%
> 4 Star --- Good --- Behave, Tip but not up to the above standard
> ...


I wish wish wish we could put the sign in our car explaining our ratings. but that would probably get Us bad ratings and deactivated


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

[Q UOTE="OCBob, post: 165745, member: 8144"]I am not that strict since tips aren't even expected.
5 star: Correct address, put in address or at least give great directions as I am driving, nothing wrong
4 star: one of the above would get this and smoking while I pull up means their breath is going to stink up the inside of my car. Asking to smoke in my car will also get you a 4
3 star: 2 of the above or add rude, isn't out within a decent amount of time (3 minutes tops), isn't at location when I am there, touches my radio without asking, leaves a mess in my car
2 star: Blames me for problems out of my control, brings alcohol into my car, smokes in my car
1 star: Gets sick in my car, hits me or can get me in trouble

If someone tips me, that normally gets them a bonus star. 4s become 5s and it has happened many times like they know they need to buy off the driver. Only time I might give a 4 star to a normal 5 star is if I am asked to do something with luggage or needs an item to go into the trunk and then doesn't give a tip.[/QUOTE]
I have severe asthma it's bad enough that people smoke and then get in my car if anybody lItup the cigarettes in my car I would pull over kick them out and the trip and let uber know they would certainly get a one star


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I am not that strict since tips aren't even expected.
> 5 star: Correct address, put in address or at least give great directions as I am driving, nothing wrong
> 4 star: one of the above would get this and smoking while I pull up means their breath is going to stink up the inside of my car. Asking to smoke in my car will also get you a 4
> 3 star: 2 of the above or add rude, isn't out within a decent amount of time (3 minutes tops), isn't at location when I am there, touches my radio without asking, leaves a mess in my car
> ...


If a professor told his class, you will not be failed if your attendance rate is 80% and above. Do you believe the students will study hard to get a better grade?
Likewise, you rate the non-tipping customers a 4-star or a 5-star which means you are happy with them. Why do they need to tip you?!
For all non-tipping customers, the best rate they deserve is 3-star. Period. When they notice their rate is dropping, they will learn to tip so as to improve their rate.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> If a professor told his class, you will not be failed if your attendance rate is 80% and above. Do you believe the students will study hard to get a better grade?
> Likewise, you rate the non-tipping customers a 4-star or a 5-star which means you are happy with them. Why do they need to tip you?!
> For all non-tipping customers, the best rate they deserve is 3-star. Period. *When they notice their rate is dropping, they will learn to tip so as to improve their rate.*


No they won't they don't give a rats ass about their ratings nor do 75% of them even know they have a rating, I get this conversation all the time, "Oh you can rate the rider as well?" I say Oh yes and I am honest if they piss me off it is always less then a 5 Stars and if they get sick in my car it drops to a 1 immediately! But they can't be deactivated they just may have to wait longer for a ride as everyone will not take them.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Post Super Bowl tonight. Picked up 2 UBEr drivers in a row. One of them a bar manager. One with a woman I was hoping the whole trip was not going to puke. Neither had heard of uberpeople, neither tipped. 4 stars!


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> I will rate riders in this way:
> 
> 5 Star --- Excellent --- Behave, Tip $5 or 50%
> 4 Star --- Good --- Behave, Tip but not up to the above standard
> ...


What fair is fair! No Tip, No Service. The best rating for non-tipping riders stays at a 3-star.

If you rate non-tipping riders a 4 or 5 stars, you simply humiliate yourself in three aspects:

1 You support, agree and abide by Uber's Non-Tipping Policy.
2 You are satisfied with these non-tipping riders.
3 You are cheap and worthless than a tip.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

A "smelly" non-tipping riders can only worth a 2-star rating, the highest.

Definition of "Smelly":

Alcohol
Cigarette
Curry
Sweaty

Anything else?


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

*$4-ride* and *non-tipping *riders worth a *2-star* and no more.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> I will rate riders in this way:
> 
> 5 Star --- Excellent --- Behave, Tip $5 or 50%
> 4 Star --- Good --- Behave, Tip but not up to the above standard
> ...


_Get it in your head. Uber is based on a CASHLESS TRANSACTION. Riders know they don't have to tip. You should not rate riders based on them tipping you. If you want/expect tips, go work in a restaurant._


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> A "smelly" non-tipping riders can only worth a 2-star rating, the highest.
> 
> Definition of "Smelly":
> 
> ...


^^^
Which could be turned into the acronym.... CACS. 
I'll leave the rest up to your imagination, but if you have visions of a cat heaving up a fur ball...


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> A "smelly" non-tipping riders can only worth a 2-star rating, the highest.
> 
> Definition of "Smelly":
> 
> ...


They smell like their pets. Add if their clothes have pet hair all over it. These are pretty much scummy people. They lay their clothes anywhere and never vacuum their house with their 5 cats roaming the premises. Losers for the most part and why they don't have a car. They can't afford cat food AND a car!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

I only rate off rider behaving well in my car. Don't care about other stuff. It's uber way or the highway and they say tips are included so why rate pax in way that don't directly affect driver experience. All these bad ratings for not tipping is not what the rating system was meant for.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I only rate off rider behaving well in my car. Don't care about other stuff. It's uber way or the highway and they say tips are included so why rate pax in way that don't directly affect driver experience. All these bad ratings for not tipping is not what the rating system was meant for.


What fair is fair! No Tip, No Service. The best rating for non-tipping riders stays at a 3-star (Fair). If you rate non-tipping riders a 4 or 5 stars, you simply humiliate yourself in three aspects:

1 You support, agree and abide by Uber's Non-Tipping Policy.
2 You are satisfied with these non-tipping riders.
3 You are cheap and worthless than a tip.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Tell us what. What to really **** with riders?

If what I was told by Uber is true, then this is what should be done....

Rate all non tippers a 1. According to Uber, you rate a passenger 1 star and you will no longer be paired with them. As they rack up 1 star ratings their ability to quickly acquire rides with Uber will decrease. If they use uber a lot this will have an impact. 

Now I personally think this is a stupid idea. But have at it if you think it will have any effect.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

@UL Driver SF , teach you another way..... Many drivers *accept all requests* but leave the riders (*rating below 4.6*) waiting forever until the riders cancelled the request by themselves. How's that?
Then, you will hear these funny messages from the crying riders:

Uber driver (even don't bother call your name), you are supposed to be here at xxxx. Are you still on the way?
I will be late to catch my flight.....
What happened? Did you have a flat tire? Or, in a traffic? Please call me.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Piss off one rider a day and keep Uber away.

Once Google gets into the ride-sharing market, Uber is not only a tech bubble but also a joke.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> @UL Driver SF , teach you another way..... Many drivers *accept all requests* but leave the riders (*rating below 4.6*) waiting forever until the riders cancelled the request by themselves. How's that?
> Then, you will hear these funny messages from the crying riders:
> 
> Uber driver (even don't bother call your name), you are supposed to be here at xxxx. Are you still on the way?
> ...


If you really think ****ing with riders is good customer service then go for it.

I personally have no sympathy for people who gripe about passengers yet do the things people advocate on here. As far as I'm concerned you just can't be wronged. There are exceptions but I will leave it at that.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> I will rate riders in this way:
> 
> 5 Star --- Excellent --- Behave, Tip $5 or 50%
> 4 Star --- Good --- Behave, Tip but not up to the above standard
> ...


Uh... I mildly support giving someone a 4-star for not tipping. Although I don't ding a star for not tipping. Can't blame the passengers if Uber markets the service as cashless and tipping as unnecessary. By rating them 3-stars you are actually hurting your fellow drivers! I am expecting someone with attitude / door slammer / left trash in car with that rating.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

First Off, our ***** is with Uber, not the riders. Uber told the riders they did not have to tip. Uber built their whole platform on the no tipping, no cash idea. We can blame the Rider's for nothing. They pay to receive a service, that means they should receive the best service we can provide for them. 

Now, Uber is a different story. Has it occurred to anybody that the possible reason Uber has left so many of us high and dry is because Uber wants us to work the other rideshares so they can claim us to be independent contractors? Could that be why Uber flooded the market with new drivers? Uber is the problem and our lack of organization prevents us from acting as a united body to do anything about their actions. That is our real problem, we need to find a way to talk with others, other drivers, other rideshares to organize and respond accordingly.

But, abuse towards the Riders is a big time mistake. If you must drive, be professional. Treat your riders as you would want to be treated. They have already had enough of cab drivers being rude and offensive . . . that is one of the reasons they are so open to the polite friendly rideshare in the first place. Instead, find where drivers are at, and talk to drivers. Tell the drivers to come to this web site. Let us take the issues up with the cause, which is Uber.

I am ready to stand upon a soapbox, as I hope are some of you. But, without a whole bunch of driver support a few of us can do nothing but stand like a mouse at the mercy of the buzzard. (sorry, could not suggest Uber an Eagle or even a Hawk) Are any of you willing to help trying to get our fellow drivers organized with us? I do not mind running around passing out my own printed flyers calling all rideshare drivers to action, but it is a waste of time if I am the only one. I wish this was the 70's. All I would have to do is find out where all the dope smokers were and i could hqave a full fledged demonstration in a few hours in every major city in the US. Back then we knew how to stop the wheels of damn near anything. Now, everyone expects others to just find you on line.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

lol..... who knows if you are a Uber employee or a rider?! *Not any driver will speak for Uber except an idiot*.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

What's wrong with the word (world)? lol.....

FAIR is not a bad word, is it? 

If you rate non-tipping riders a 4 or 5 stars, you simply humiliate yourself in three aspects:

1 You support, agree and abide by Uber's Non-Tipping Policy.
2 You are satisfied with these non-tipping riders.
3 You are cheap and worthless than a tip.

This is a free country. You have a free will to make your own choice.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

No you do not have the right to make your own choice on tipping, you signed a contract to that effect and the matter is presently before the Court to have the question resolved. If the drivers win, Uber will have to publicly announce drivers are to be considered for tips. I am not speaking in favor of Uber in any matter at all. Right now Uber is the biggest shit I have ever seen. But Uber riders do not deserve our mistreatment or disrespect, unless they are Uber employees. As it presently stands, Uber Riders are not expected to tip because Uber says they do not have to and your treating riders poorly does nothing favorable for anybody. 

If you want to something helpful in support of drivers, help organize drivers by sending them to this web site. 160,000 voices speaking together speak a lot louder than *****ing about tipping.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

The Uber days can be numbered now..... Google already has a ride-share app undergoing test run among Google employees. Google can easily K.O. Uber. Read on http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...e-google-and-uber-are-going-to-war-over-taxis Pissed off drivers, Surging price to riders..... Without drivers or riders, what Uber left? Or, I forgot one thing..... Without Google map, what the Uber app left?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> lol..... who knows if you are a Uber employee or a rider?! *Not any driver will speak for Uber except an idiot*.


And here is another example of why drivers can't organize. Many here think you should do what they do. They quit you quit. They protest you better protest. They shut off their ap you better also.

And if you are doing good with your job then you are a shill or an Uber plant.

Excellent way to win support.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> lol..... who knows if you are a Uber employee or a rider?! *Not any driver will speak for Uber except an idiot*.


And here is another example of why drivers can't organize. Many here think you should do what they do. They quit you quit. They protest you better protest. They shut off their ap you better also. And you better treat the rider like crap or else.

And if you are doing good with your job then you are a shill or an Uber plant.

Excellent way to win support.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Received a request..... Made a U-turn..... Speed to rider..... DING..... Rider cancelled the request..... Game over.....

Received the next request..... This time, I drove the different direction..... 10 minutes later..... Will you come to pick me up?

This is a typical Uber day. lol.....


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

After the rate cuts my new rating policy is,

5 star - tippers (even if its $1)
4 star- non tippers that are friendly and it was a pleasant ride.
3,2,1 star - to all non tippers and rude riders.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> No you do not have the right to make your own choice on tipping, you signed a contract to that effect and the matter is presently before the Court to have the question resolved. If the drivers win, Uber will have to publicly announce drivers are to be considered for tips. I am not speaking in favor of Uber in any matter at all. Right now Uber is the biggest shit I have ever seen. But Uber riders do not deserve our mistreatment or disrespect, unless they are Uber employees. As it presently stands, Uber Riders are not expected to tip because Uber says they do not have to and your treating riders poorly does nothing favorable for anybody.
> 
> If you want to something helpful in support of drivers, help organize drivers by sending them to this web site. 160,000 voices speaking together speak a lot louder than *****ing about tipping.


And what about the riders that treat you like a servant? Most uber riders are disrespectful, rude, act like they are doing us a favor, expect us to return their item as if it was our fault and I could go on. We are nice to riders that are nice but since I am an independent contractor I dont have to take BS from riders and when riders use the rating system to give someone a low rating for no reason we will do the same!


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

alot of shills on this thread. anyhow I'm in full support of this post. No tip is a guaranteed 2 star . It does work. At the end of the day riders are responsible for following the standard of tipping for good service to people in the service industry. Uber can suck a fat one and those of you trading equity in your cars and putting yoyr lives at risk for a few bucks below minimum wage per hour will learn


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/stop-rating-people-5-star-if.9806/


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

Rating passengers is Uber's way to fool you into thinking you actually have some say in things. Who gives a shit what you rate the passenger it is meaningless. Uber will still take their money to ride with someone else.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Hell, I want to know where yo get all these ****ed up riders that piss you off so bad. I rarely have a rider that even starts me getting angry with them. Most my riders have been okay with me, but I have my own policy on rating.

As far as I am concerned, unless the rider is a real asshole he gets a 5 star rating. Why? Because my rider is the one that is paying for the service. Uber isn't paying me to be there, the rider is. Kind of like the customer is always right unless they real assholes. I am not a shill, Uber can kiss the better part of my anatomy as far as I am concerned. You cannot blame the riders for not tipping, that is Uber's fault. And we the drivers even supported Uber's bullshit by signing a contract that we would not accept tips. Blame Uber, nobody else. Treat your riders like you would like your mother treated were she the rider. That does not mean you have to put up with abuse or disrespect, just that you don't be abusive or disrespectful while doing your job. If ever anybody has shown me abuse and disrespect, it is Uber. My new policy is to ask riders if they work for Uber. If they say yes, I will tell them to get out of my car. That is if I ever drive again.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> A "smelly" non-tipping riders can only worth a 2-star rating, the highest.
> 
> Definition of "Smelly":
> 
> ...


Are you drunk? Oh that's right it's a full moon. You sound like a broken record. With your rating system you won't have to worry about getting calls cause guber will drop you before you know it. They will not take long to figure you out. 
Your approach will not change the system. Your plan is not sound.
Why not go out and start your own company - you sound ridiculous!


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Rating passengers is Uber's way to fool you into thinking you actually have some say in things. Who gives a shit what you rate the passenger it is meaningless. Uber will still take their money to ride with someone else.


But drivers like me will look at the low rating and wont pick them! Eventually they will have to wait longer! my cut off is 4.7 now before it was 4.5 but now I am not picking anyone below 4.7!


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> The morons on this site that post these rate passengers 3 stars or 1 stars for not tipping are obviously so few and far between, that it's a non-topic. Who knows if they even follow through with their dumb proclamations, they could be giving everyone 5 stars for all we know and fantasizing in their heads of sticking it to these passengers.
> 
> anyone seeing any high amount of riders below 4.6? I know I don't, 4.5 is pretty much the lowest I see, and even that's rare. If lots of drivers were doing dumb shit like this, it would be noticeable.


Ive seen many riders below 4.6 in fact I ve seen someone with a 4! So I guess people in my city are using the rating system to the drivers advantage!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Monica rodriguez said:


> But drivers like me will look at the low rating and wont pick them! Eventually they will have to wait longer! my cut off is 4.7 now before it was 4.5 but now I am not picking anyone below 4.7!


What is your rating? Who are you hurting? Isn't the idea to get paid for the time you are out there?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Ive seen many riders below 4.6 in fact I ve seen someone with a 4! So I guess people in my city are using the rating system to the drivers advantage!


I use it too, but not the same way. Based on your philosophy you must be raking in the tips,eh? How many rides do you get? Sitting around much?
I gave out a 1 to a couple tonight when he got out he picked up his daughter and left my back door wide open! they were indian nationals, I'm told by other nice Indians the cab drivers in India cannot be trusted. That did not excuse them for their disrespect. I almost got into it with them but they weren't worth it so they got a 1.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Hell, I want to know where yo get all these ****ed up riders that piss you off so bad. I rarely have a rider that even starts me getting angry with them. Most my riders have been okay with me, but I have my own policy on rating.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, unless the rider is a real asshole he gets a 5 star rating. Why? Because my rider is the one that is paying for the service. Uber isn't paying me to be there, the rider is. Kind of like the customer is always right unless they real assholes. I am not a shill, Uber can kiss the better part of my anatomy as far as I am concerned. You cannot blame the riders for not tipping, that is Uber's fault. And we the drivers even supported Uber's bullshit by signing a contract that we would not accept tips. Blame Uber, nobody else. Treat your riders like you would like your mother treated were she the rider. That does not mean you have to put up with abuse or disrespect, just that you don't be abusive or disrespectful while doing your job. If ever anybody has shown me abuse and disrespect, it is Uber. My new policy is to ask riders if they work for Uber. If they say yes, I will tell them to get out of my car. That is if I ever drive again.


if my mother was a rider she would behave nicely and tip!


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I use it too, but not the same way. Based on your philosophy you must be raking in the tips,eh? How many rides do you get? Sitting around much?
> I gave out a 1 to a couple tonight when he got out he picked up his daughter and left my back door wide open! they were indian nationals, I'm told by other nice Indians the cab drivers in India cannot be trusted. That did not excuse them for their disrespect. I almost got into it with them but they weren't worth it so they got a 1.


I work on the weekends and dont have to sit around for rides! Before I started giving out low ratings and compared to now I still get the same number of rides. As for tips I have been using techniques shared on this forum and I do get tips not on all my rides but quite a few.

Also, I would rather sit than take stupid disrespectful non tippers around.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> What is your rating? Who are you hurting? Isn't the idea to get paid for the time you are out there?


I do get paid for the time Im out there. Rating riders low and being picky about riders ratings have made my rider clientele a bit better and as for my rating I have 4.9 with 101 trips!


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

Choochie said:


> What is your rating? Who are you hurting? Isn't the idea to get paid for the time you are out there?


Exactly.... keep sitting around turning down pings and not being paid.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Exactly.... keep sitting around turning down pings and not being paid.


Like I said I still make as much as I used to before being picky about the pings (after the rate cuts) Its not hurting me. Im sorry if its working out for me and Im using the rating system to my advantage!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't be sorry, sounds like you are happy with your business!


----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> I will rate riders in this way:
> 
> 5 Star --- Excellent --- Behave, Tip $5 or 50%
> 4 Star --- Good --- Behave, Tip but not up to the above standard
> ...


You rate someone 2 stars for smelling like curry? Lol that is hilarious


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Trouble Getting An Uber Ride? Drivers Might Think You're A Jerk (2/18/2015)
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...n-uber-ride-drivers-might-think-youre-a-jerk/


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Trouble Getting An Uber Ride? Drivers Might Think You're A Jerk (2/18/2015)
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...n-uber-ride-drivers-might-think-youre-a-jerk/


If someone ask me about it then I always come up with puking, rude and not TIPPING! That gets the conversation going about tipping. That lady gets coffee so you know it is a min fare. 3AM in the morning and while not a drunk, is probably a $4 fare and goes 1 block but driver went 3 miles to get her.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

OCBob said:


> If someone ask me about it then I always come up with puking, rude and not TIPPING! That gets the conversation going about tipping. That lady gets coffee so you know it is a min fare. 3AM in the morning and while not a drunk, is probably a $4 fare and goes 1 block but driver went 3 miles to get her.


For a $4 ride and no tipping, I always reward them a 2-star.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> For a $4 ride and no tipping, I always reward them a 2-star.


I am a 4 star even if they are nice. If I notice not enough drivers are rating 4 for an abusive min fare rider, I might then have to go your approach to help out those ******s driving these cheapos around and giving them 3 stars.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

JTG said:


> You rate someone 2 stars for smelling like curry? Lol that is hilarious


Curry or onion smell is ok'ed. But, if it is TOO STRONG, it is totally UNACCEPTABLE.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Curry or onion smell is ok'ed. But, if it is TOO STRONG, it is totally UNACCEPTABLE.


Every Indian passenger would be blasted to a 3 if everyone had the same feelings.


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

A


Monica rodriguez said:


> After the rate cuts my new rating policy is,
> 
> 5 star - tippers (even if its $1)
> 4 star- non tippers that are friendly and it was a pleasant ride.
> 3,2,1 star - to all non tippers and rude riders.


Monica. Absolutely. On another tread I started - 3 is average and bulk of the riders are average, the middle of the bell-shaped curve in any distribution. I've given 2s to 5 star riders; everyone starts with a 3 and moves up or down from there.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

If someone is smelly or rude, why do you even let them stay in your car? Pull over and let them out. Tell them to call another car. If someone stands outside your car to finish a cigarette, pull away. I'm not letting someone bring that stench into my car.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> If someone is smelly or rude, why do you even let them stay in your car? Pull over and let them out. Tell them to call another car. If someone stands outside your car to finish a cigarette, pull away. I'm not letting someone bring that stench into my car.


 Sounds easy! Yeah, you can ask them get out and request another uber. But, uber will not pay you any. Clear?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> If someone is smelly or rude, why do you even let them stay in your car? Pull over and let them out. Tell them to call another car. If someone stands outside your car to finish a cigarette, pull away. I'm not letting someone bring that stench into my car.


I might ask them to finish blowing smoke and air outside the car. I always made my Dad huff out three times before coming in and talking those first smoky words. Oh, passenger is getting a 3 or 4 depending on smoke smell. Just the fact these morons smoke right before getting into your car shows disrespect for you and your car. IT IS ALL ABOUT THEM!


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

upnetuser said:


> The morons on this site that post these rate passengers 3 stars or 1 stars for not tipping are obviously so few and far between, that it's a non-topic. Who knows if they even follow through with their dumb proclamations, they could be giving everyone 5 stars for all we know and fantasizing in their heads of sticking it to these passengers.
> 
> anyone seeing any high amount of riders below 4.6? I know I don't, 4.5 is pretty much the lowest I see, and even that's rare. If lots of drivers were doing dumb shit like this, it would be noticeable.


Saw a 4.4 this morning. I pulled up to pick her up, and sure enough, she texted that she would be down in a few minutes. I texted to call another car when she was ready and pulled away.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Sounds easy! Yeah, you can ask them get out and request another uber. But, uber will not pay you any. Clear?


Yes, I totally understand that, but it's my car, my space. If they are not proper guests in my space, I will put them out. If that ends my gig as an Uber driver, so be it.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I use it too, but not the same way. Based on your philosophy you must be raking in the tips,eh? How many rides do you get? Sitting around much?
> I gave out a 1 to a couple tonight when he got out he picked up his daughter and left my back door wide open! they were indian nationals, I'm told by other nice Indians the cab drivers in India cannot be trusted. That did not excuse them for their disrespect. I almost got into it with them but they weren't worth it so they got a 1.


This isn't India.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Uber Drivers Are Quietly Rating & Blacklisting Passengers
All non-tippers deserve a 3-star (fair)
http://consumerist.com/2015/02/23/uber-drivers-are-quietly-rating-blacklisting-passengers/


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Uber Drivers Are Quietly Rating & Blacklisting Passengers
> All non-tippers deserve a 3-star (fair)
> http://consumerist.com/2015/02/23/uber-drivers-are-quietly-rating-blacklisting-passengers/


Exactly. No more 5-star pax ratings from me. None. I really don't know what these pax expect for a ****ing $5 fare. I really do think they want hand jobs! I'm doing this shit until I get my moving fund built up, and then I'm done. And to top it off, I will never again be an Uber passenger.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I gave out my first 4 yesterday. 36 miles and a $67 airport fare.

No tip.

And she was a New Yorker. Should've known better.


----------



## Fluber (Jul 11, 2015)

This whole rating thing is flawed nonsense, as most riders don't know or care about their ratings. My 5 stars (for what little they're worth) go on-time, hygenic, courteous folks who know how to drop a pin /enter an accurate address & who tip for good service received. 

These are the riders I most want to work with & they should get the top rating. Unfair otherwise.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Trouble Getting An Uber Ride? Drivers Might Think You're A Jerk (2/18/2015)
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...n-uber-ride-drivers-might-think-youre-a-jerk/
> 
> I will rate riders in this way:
> ...


One star. Let's show em how we feel! Tired of them saying wow I paid twice as much last time with a taxi. And tipped $5 bucks They offer me nothing !!!


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Trouble Getting An Uber Ride? Drivers Might Think You're A Jerk (2/18/2015)
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...n-uber-ride-drivers-might-think-youre-a-jerk/
> 
> I will rate riders in this way:
> ...


I tip at subway I tip at Starbucks. I tip at Pizza Hut even when I pick it up. I truly enjoy seeing them smile . It's only a dollar usually!! I could injure them and I get nothing !!!!


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> Tell us what. What to really **** with riders?
> 
> If what I was told by Uber is true, then this is what should be done....
> 
> ...


where does it say 1-stars will never be paired again with the driver/rider? I know LYFT is 3-stars, but last I heard, UBER had no such policy/filter in place.

Personally -- I give a shit about the tipping. It's not the riders fault they have grown accustomed to not tipping. Uber created that scenario all on their own. The PAX are just following what they have been told. The same reason we are all drivers -- We bought into the UBER Koolaid about making TONS of money!

If I am not mistaken, there is no place the RIDER can see their rating. The only place we can see their rating as drivers is the 15 seconds that the "PING" is on the screen. I find myself slapping my phone to accept the ride before even having a chance to look at their rating. Most of the time it takes a few moments for my phone to respond to me accepting the trip. If I spend to much reading or trying to figure out where the pickup is -- I loose the fare about half the time.

For me, it's a 5 or a 1... If the trip completes and there isn't problems -- everyone gets a 5... I'm not doing to ding a PAX because they bought into the UBER hype of cashless, and no tips. If UBER came out and admitted that tips are not included and that the drivers appreciate the tips, and they don't tip at that point.. I may rate differently -- but not because they drank the uber Koolaid.

And honestly -- I have to much fun with my riders -- I do this cause I enjoy it... and to carry that much anger and attitude about tipping just sounds like it makes the drivers bitter worrying about tips. Don't think the riders are going to tip anymore when people vent about the not -tipping guidelines.

Do I think we should get tips? Of course. But is this a fight I care to have? No. And if I someone asks me about tips -- wht could I possibly say that doesn't sound like your fishing for a tip?

On LYFT -- I love the tips, and do well. If someone offers me a tip on UBEr, I obviously take it.. but if I've had a discussion on the tipping policy with a passenger, and they offer a tip.. I do refuse it.. as it sounds like I was fishing for a tip...


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

This isn't even close to the advice I would give. When the judge looks at what I've done he's going to see all five star ratings except for 2 one-star to four stars. When the judge looks to see how many rides are cancelled he's going to see to. When he sees how many rides I rejected it's going to see three. I would say I have a bite it by Hoovers policy of accepting all the trips and rating the passengers fairly


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Most of my riders get 1 or 2 and max is 3


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> What fair is fair! No Tip, No Service. The best rating for non-tipping riders stays at a 3-star.
> 
> If you rate non-tipping riders a 4 or 5 stars, you simply humiliate yourself in three aspects:
> 
> ...


Your logic is horrible. How do I determine the truly bad riders now? The pukers, the riders that are rude, riders that try to shove 5 into an X? I can think of many more reasons to rate poorly. Riders are following Ubers horrible policy. Drivers like you need to use the rating system for what it was designed for, avoiding assholes.

Enough bad ratings and Uber will begin to question you so rock on!


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

The problem is that uber rating system is messed up, when a rider give a driver 4 star he might think he is giving him a good rating, but as we all know, giving 4 star is pretty much saying he is a piece of crap. It's not like a 4 star hotel which is considered to be a great hotel.

P.s. the same goes to riders, a 4 star rider is considereda bad rider.


----------

